# The Judgment Seat of Christ for Believers



## tyndale (Dec 8, 2012)

Something that has confused me a bit is the actual time that a believer will appear before the Lord, and what that judgment will be about? Will it be right at the moment of death or at the resurrection (of the body) ?

If at the resurrection, then I do not understand how a believer goes right in the presence of the Lord (ie: thief at the cross, and what Paul says that to be absent with the body means being present with the Lord) and then has to appear yet again to answer for his/her life? I guess the strange question is why would be appear before Him, if we are already in heaven enjoying him (without our new physical and resurrected bodies)? 

I honestly believe the judgment for believers is a rewards based one from my understanding because sin was dealt with at the Cross/Resurrection, but would like some other thoughts...thanks!


----------



## KMK (Dec 8, 2012)

In the intermediate state between death and resurrection, it is not exactly the believer who enters the presence of the Lord, but the believer's immortal soul. The mortal body of the believer returns to the dust. Since all sin must be either acquitted or punished, final judgment must wait for the resurrection because the sinfulness of man extends to both body and soul. 

In addition, for the sins of the believer to be publicly acquitted (Matt 25), judgment must wait until all sheep and goats are present together in their resurrected bodies.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Dec 8, 2012)

What is up with those that say all our deeds will be exposed on judgment day even for Christians? I have a hard time following that since there is now no condemnation in Christ and I know if my evil deeds are exposed I am going to be crushed under the weight of my condemnation. I believe that if anything, when God goes to judge He will look to Christ and His work for those who are saved and will say well done good and faithful servant.


----------



## KMK (Dec 8, 2012)

Goodcheer68 said:


> What is up with those that say all our deeds will be exposed on judgment day even for Christians? I have a hard time following that since there is now no condemnation in Christ and I know if my evil deeds are exposed I am going to be crushed under the weight of my condemnation. I believe that if anything, when God goes to judge He will look to Christ and His work for those who are saved and will say well done good and faithful servant.



Judgment and condemnation are not the same thing. 

LBC Chapter 32



> Paragraph 1. God has appointed a day wherein he will *judge the world* in righteousness, by Jesus Christ;1 to whom all power and judgment is given of the Father; in which day, not only the apostate angels shall be judged,2 but likewise all persons that have lived upon the earth shall appear before the tribunal of Christ, to give an account of their thoughts, words, and deeds, and to receive according to what they have done in the body, whether good or evil.3
> 1 Acts 17:31; John 5:22,27
> 2 1 Cor. 6:3; Jude 6
> 3 2 Cor. 5:10; Eccles. 12:14; Matt. 12:36; Rom. 14:10,12; Matt. 25:32-46
> ...



All are judged, but only the reprobate are 'damned' or 'cast aside into everlasting torments' or 'condemned'. The word 'judge' basically means 'divide' like in Matt 25. 

Think of it this way, how can God's mercy be manifested if it is not first established that the elect are sinners and deserving of condemnation? In order for God's mercy to be manifest, the sinfulness of the elect must first be manifest. One cannot be 'acquitted' unless he enters into the courtroom. But do not fear, your Advocate in that heavenly courtroom is the Judge Himself!


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 9, 2012)

I''ve often thought too about the crushing weight of our sin, especially when God's purity will be unveiled. I can only believe that Christ's strength will then be most manifest to us. This anticipated judgment furthers my desire to walk faithfully before my God.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 9, 2012)

John Newton, somewhere, wonders whether we, as sinless and glorified saints, would mind having our sins revealed in some way if it meant that God's redemptive providence in history, and Christ's love for us, was glorified thereby.


----------



## Zach (Dec 9, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> John Newton, somewhere, wonders whether we, as sinless and glorified saints, would mind having our sins revealed in some way if it meant that God's redemptive providence in history, and Christ's love for us, was glorified thereby.



I hope that is the case, brother. Usually when I fear having my sin revealed at judgment it flows from that sinful, selfish desire of not having others known how bad I was. It makes sense that when we are perfected this fear will die because the depths of our depravity will only show how rich God is to us in Christ!


----------



## tyndale (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses ... 

I understand about re-joining the body to the soul at the final Day. But to me and I'm trying to be reverent, is why would we be pulled *out* of the Lord's presence (ie: absent with the body is to be present with the Lord) and right into the Great White Throne to re-face the Lord in a totally different and possibly unpleasant way? 

Also..is it a judgment of rewards for the believer (or the loss of them)? I know A.W. Tozer (not Reformed of course), used to say that his fear on that great Day was not the things that he did, but the revelation of the things that could have been done (for the kingdom) and were not. Not sure if I agree with him there, but something to chew on, as I've thought about that.


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2012)

tyndale said:


> I understand about re-joining the body to the soul at the final Day. But to me and I'm trying to be reverent, is why would we be pulled out of the Lord's presence (ie: absent with the body is to be present with the Lord) and right into the Great White Throne to re-face the Lord in a totally different and possibly unpleasant way?



As I said earlier, your Advocate is at your side at Judgment. There is no 'being pulled out' of the Lord's presence. Why would having your sins publicly acquitted be unpleasant?

BTW, you need to fix your signature according to board rules. Click on 'Signature Requirements' under my own signature.


----------



## Bethel (Dec 10, 2012)

tyndale said:


> I understand about re-joining the body to the soul at the final Day. But to me and I'm trying to be reverent, is why would we be pulled out of the Lord's presence (ie: absent with the body is to be present with the Lord) and right into the Great White Throne to re-face the Lord in a totally different and possibly unpleasant way?



I highly recommend that you listen to these two sermons by Rev. Ruddell (also a PB member) on The Judgment of Christ:

The Judgment of Christ, Part 1 - SermonAudio.com

The Judgment of Christ, Part 2 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Dec 10, 2012)

KMK said:


> your Advocate is at your side at Judgment.


 I affirm this and that is why I don't think our-meaning all who are in Christ- sins will be exposed for all to see. I think when God goes to judge, Christ will stand in our place and God will look upon Christ's righteousness and acquit us.


----------



## KMK (Dec 11, 2012)

Goodcheer68 said:


> I affirm this and that is why I don't think our-meaning all who are in Christ- sins will be exposed for all to see. I think when God goes to judge, Christ will stand in our place and God will look upon Christ's righteousness and acquit us.



Belgic Confession, Article 37



> Finally we believe, according to God's Word, that when the time appointed by the Lord is come (which is unknown to all creatures) and the number of the elect is complete, our Lord Jesus Christ will come from heaven, bodily and visibly, as he ascended, with great glory and majesty, *to declare himself the judge of the living and the dead.* He will burn this old world, in fire and flame, in order to cleanse it.
> 
> Then all human creatures will appear in person before the great judge-- men, women, and children, who have lived from the beginning until the end of the world.
> 
> Then "the books" (that is, the consciences) will be opened, and the dead will be judged according to the things they did in the world, whether good or evil. Indeed, all people will give account of all the idle words they have spoken, which the world regards as only playing games. *And then the secrets and hypocrisies of men will be publicly uncovered in the sight of all.*



You are in conflict with your own confession on this point. It seems that you and others are reluctant to accept the public acquittal of the elect because you view judgment as a negative and not a positive.

The Reformed see this public acquittal as a blessing, not a curse.

WSC Q 38. What *benefits* do believers receive from Christ at the resurrection? A. At the resurrection, believers being raised up in glory, *shall be openly acknowledged and acquitted* in the day of judgment, and made perfectly blessed in the full enjoying of God, to all eternity.

Flavel is helpful on this point:



> Q. 1. What is it to be acquitted by Christ?
> A. It is to be discharged and cleared from all the guilt of sin, and punishment due to it by the law, upon the account of Christ’s righteousness imputed by God, and received by faith; (Romans 5:1; 8:1)
> 
> Q. 2. How many ways are believers acquitted?
> ...


----------

